#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

## Itzvinodwagh

Dear Frnds,

Can anybody suggest the material composition to be considered for modelling scenarios for kerosene and diesel using DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

Kind Regards



VINOD WAGHSee More: DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

----------


## manishk1234

> Dear Frnds,
> 
> Can anybody suggest the material composition to be considered for modelling scenarios for kerosene and diesel using DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> VINOD WAGH



Hi vinod ,
Since the material database in dnv software is not extensive , u will have to add the material at yoyr own. Provision exist in software for the same. I dont know why the data base is too small....???

Here is the method to follow-

Go to material tab , nsert new material ( for kerosene) then provide the physical, chemical properties ( u will have to provide correct data , bit extensive to get correct modelling results)
Now go to the Model tab , select the particular scenario ( model ) u want to exercise then from select material section choose kerosene as material ( now u will be able to choose as u have added the data base)

Where are u working right now. 
Please contact me for any help if required. I will try my best.
Confirm ur e mail address 
Cheers 
Manish 
manishk1234@gmail.com

----------


## rivgnesh

im doing my M.E safety. i need dnv phast for my project can u provide me a copy of this software

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## nouses

I do greatly appreciate having a copy of this software (I mean the DNV one) thank you in advance
I personnally use Aloha software you can get a copy free of charge from US EPA environmental protection agency or dowload it from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
but it is a very simple one which uses pure chemicals only

----------


## rivgnesh

can u pls get me dnv phast

----------


## SA_FETY

friends pls post me the administrator password for DNV PHAST6.51 :Smile:

----------


## safer

I got phast from this bbs, but have no idea how to use now. could any friend tell me what is the admistrator password for phast and safeti? where i can get it?

----------


## raj_lodha1

Dear, 

As the material suggested by you have flash point of >23 Degree celcius, they fall under LF2 category. ( Liquid Flamable) , if you dont have the composition then the representative of this group is n-Butane. You can use the n - Butane as the contain for the modelling. 

Thanks. 

Rajkumar. 









> Dear Frnds,
> 
> Can anybody suggest the material composition to be considered for modelling scenarios for kerosene and diesel using DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> VINOD WAGH

----------


## petroleum

Dear manishk
i've got the DNV phast but i do not have the *****,
would you please send me the *****
thanks

----------


## aniket00786

Hey anybody have crck for DNV safeti?

have a great day

----------


## sufiana02

If anybody got dnv phast 6.51 or any version, please extend to me a copy with *****. i need this software badly to complete my study and research. Thank you in advance

----------


## deepsee

100mb.mail ur id.

See More: DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

----------


## aniket00786

this is ***** or sftware

----------


## pranoti0510

hi deepsee
can you mail that to me??

----------


## nipulrgudka

does some one have tutorial for Phast and safeti.
pls share

----------


## sanjay70

Dear Friends

I need a Copy of DNV Software.Please help me
e-mail:sanjay_safety@yahoo.com

Regards
Sanjay

----------


## pranoti0510

hey bro
mail to me at prasad.chaitanya08@gmail.com

----------


## rash21stcen

mail me at rasheed_sheikh2002@yahoo.com

----------


## deepsee

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rpras

> I do greatly appreciate having a copy of this software (I mean the DNV one) thank you in advance
> I personnally use Aloha software you can get a copy free of charge from US EPA environmental protection agency or dowload it from
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> but it is a very simple one which uses pure chemicals only



can you please upload aloha once again as it is not available with the link (it has expired)

----------


## alanjiao

Dear Friends,
Can someone re-share the DNV SAFETI? please send to: jiaolei@gmail.com if possible.

Thank you very much.

----------


## jazzanwar

Dear frnds 
pls share the link or mail me at jazzanwar@gmail.com.
thanku in advance

----------


## alanjiao

for sharing purpose only.

I feel a heavier component shall be used, rather than n-butane. but it is difficult to decide which one. The following factors may be considered:
1. The purpose of modelling: toxicity or fire scenarios.
2. the location of the sensitive locations, including the elevation. this will help you decide whether light or heavy components shall be used for modeling.
3. safe factors. if you want your analysis more conservative, maybe components with lower LEL shall be considered.

Of course, other physical and chemical properties shall also be considered but most important is to decide the exposure scenarios and then decide target pupulation to be covered in the study.

any suggestions from other friends? I met the same problem before and this is how to make close estimation when data are not available.

----------


## cosili

Thank you in advance.
Also I need this soft.
All the best


costinilinca@yahoo.comSee More: DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

----------


## bkchem

Dear all,
I need PHAST and SAFETI urgently.
Could anybody share to me a copy (soft and -----)?
My email: hoadau19@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance!

----------


## gdoliveirabr

I need PHAST and SAFETI urgently. 
ould anybody share to me a copy (soft and -----)?
My email: gdoliveirabr@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## Itzvinodwagh

Dear All,
Thanks for your inputs.
anwers to representative materials are available in dutch guidlines.

Also, we can introduce new component and input properties of material . in that case  it is difficult to find those properties. However few properties like burn rate are avilable in SFPE fire protection engineering handbook.

One of frnd has asked where do i work.
I am safety consultant with Tebodin Middle east (Abu Dhabi- UAE)

One of our frnd has asked password for the Admin file, as far as i know it is (Technica)

If some one required help related to RA using DNV pro, will like to help !

Regards
Vinod




> Dear Frnds,
> 
> Can anybody suggest the material composition to be considered for modelling scenarios for kerosene and diesel using DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> VINOD WAGH

----------


## subburam

Hi Friend, Please mail me at p.subburam@gmail.com

----------


## bkchem

Hi Itzvinodwagh,
My email: hoadau19@yahoo.com

----------


## daveodc

I need a Copy of DNV Software.Please help me
e-mail:daveodc@hotmail.com

----------


## willyokere

Hi Itzvinodwagh,

Please email me the link to the DNV Phast and Safety
My email: willy.okere@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## sufiana02

Dear All,

This is the link for Phast Safety 6.54. It is tested and working.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you

----------


## anwarussaeed

Dear Friends,

I too need a Copy of DNV Software.Please help me
e-mail:anwarussaeed@yahoo.com

Regards
Anwar

----------


## willyokere

The link is still not working. Please confirm and repost.

----------


## sufiana02

After click the link, 4shared.com will appear "Phast6.54" then give space between "Phast 6.54" then click button search again. 
Phast 6.54.part1.rar to Phast 6.54.part1.rar will appear. Have a nice day. 
Thank you.

----------


## willyokere

Thank very you Brother.

See More: DNV Safeti Software for risk analysis

----------


## camiqmex

Hi
sufiana02

I followed your instructions, but not the file exists.
you can upload it to megaupload or mediafire?

Thanks

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi camiqmex:

When you click on the link provided by sufiana02 in post 33, you will be transferred to 4shared.com.

You should see Phast6.54 in the field provided for typing, at the left of button SEARCH. Do not click on it yet.

Insert a blank space between t and 6 so it looks like Phast 6.54. Then click on of button SEARCH and you should see a page containing the links to 5 files. Four of them are 100MB each while the other is 50 MB.

I downloaded them yesterday without any trouble; however, I have not install them yet.

By the way, thank you sufiana02.

Regards

----------


## camiqmex

Hi f81aa

Thanks for you help
your instructions are correct

Regards

----------


## rrkumar50

what is the password for DNV Phast 6.54.part1.rar ?
 Can some one share here pls

----------


## rrkumar50

the link is working 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
and  it has three files DNV Phast 6.54.part1.rar , DNV Phast 6.54.part2.rar, DNV Phast 6.54.part3.rar each of 195mb , 195mb, 52mb 
but the RAR file is password protected, please share the password  for the RAR File
Thanks in Advance

----------

